# Looking to buy a new sheet metal brake



## evapman (Jun 17, 2009)

Was wondering what kind of brake you all use? Looking at a 4' finger brake by Baileigh Industrial products, price seems pretty good. Been using a antique brake of a friend for along time, it's a 6'er and not a finger brake.will be used for pleniums mostly and safety pans, maybe don't need fingers? havent so far but they look pretty cool! :yes:

just wanted to hear your comments, 
thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## nicktech (Jun 22, 2009)

i use a 4' "tennsmith" finger brake and a 4' "tin knocker" finger brake. i had a nice 8' tennsmith at my last job, they are work fine for us. i use them to teach students sheetmetal fab and they beat the piss outta them. but they hold their own, of course a few adjustments now and again!


----------



## evapman (Jun 17, 2009)

Thanks Nick!


----------



## mechanicalDvr (Jun 25, 2009)

I think Tennsmith is the most popular around here. If you are buying one it makes sense to buy a finger brake because of the added versatility over a standard brake for a slight difference in cost.


----------



## mo-flo (Jun 17, 2009)

evapman said:


> Was wondering what kind of brake you all use? Looking at a 4' finger brake by Baileigh Industrial products, price seems pretty good. Been using a antique brake of a friend for along time, it's a 6'er and not a finger brake.will be used for pleniums mostly and safety pans, maybe don't need fingers? havent so far but they look pretty cool! :yes:
> 
> just wanted to hear your comments,
> thanks :thumbsup:


recieved a catalogue from baileigh products the other day,....looks like good macines to me,i was going to call and inquire about their leasing program for a pittsburgh machine and possibly an 8' brake.


----------



## knothole (Jun 17, 2009)

We've always used a "Tennsmith". Very rugged piece of equipment.


----------



## evapman (Jun 17, 2009)

well bought a Birmingham finger brake 16 ga. 48" Sweet! :yes: so far anyway.


----------



## nicktech (Jun 22, 2009)

good for you! hope it brings alotta loot $$$$$:yes:


----------



## RoBoTeq (Jun 18, 2009)

I have a 4' Tennsmith finger brake with the heavy duty shelved stand that I am willing to sell for a decent offer to someone who is willing to come to Eastern Pennsyltucky to pick it up. 

It is the last remnant of my being in the contracting business and my wife gets tired of my having it taking up space:sad:


----------

